

The art of taking a screenshot - joony-do
http://usersnap.com/blog/the-art-of-taking-a-screenshot/

======
HigginsNinja
Lowering the barrier to taking good screenshots sounds like a good mission to
me. It's definitely not a glorious one but I for one welcome the possibility
that most bug reports come with corresponding screenshots.

